# Razer Deathadder öffnen?!



## Ibatz! (16. November 2009)

*Razer Deathadder öffnen?!*

Da ich vorhin beim Versuch die Razer Deathadder(alte Version) kläglich gescheitert bin, würde ich gerne wissen ob einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Öffnen der besagten Maus gesammelt hat.
Ich habe vor die Maus ebenso wie die Tastatur von blau auf rot umzulöten,allerdings muss ich dafür natürlich ersteinmal die Maus öffnen...
Selbst bei google fand ich keine wirklich hilfreichen Ergebnisse,aber vll. gibts ja doch Leute,die die Maus schon geöffnet haben 

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Gruß,Timo


----------



## Bullveyr (16. November 2009)

*AW: Razer Deathadder öffnen?!*

auf RBP gabs afaik mal nen Thread dazu, die Pics sind aber nicht mehr online

iirc funzt es wie bei eigentlich jeder Maus, die Schrauben sind unter den Mausfüßen und/oder den Stickern

PS: wenn du schon dabei bist kannst du gleich die IR-LED gegen ne rote tauschen


----------



## Ibatz! (16. November 2009)

*AW: Razer Deathadder öffnen?!*

Haha,alle Sticker sind entfernt,Schrauben sind gelöst..aber ich bekomm das Mistding trotzdem nich auf -.-
Was ich genau umlöte muss ich mir noch ansehn..mir gehts eigl. nur um die Beleuchtung


----------



## Lam0r (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Razer Deathadder öffnen?!*

Servus Ibatz!

Ich weiß nicht, ob dein Problem noch aktuell ist...
Die Deathadder kriegst du auf indem du den großen Aufkleber mit den Daten usw. an der Unterseite abfummelst und die dritte Schraube löst. 
Die Hersteller wollen halt unbeding verhindern, dass man da selbst dran rumfingert vermute ich..


----------



## target2804 (22. Februar 2013)

Lam0r schrieb:


> Servus Ibatz!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob dein Problem noch aktuell ist...
> Die Deathadder kriegst du auf indem du den großen Aufkleber mit den Daten usw. an der Unterseite abfummelst und die dritte Schraube löst.
> Die Hersteller wollen halt unbeding verhindern, dass man da selbst dran rumfingert vermute ich..



Es ist mehr als 3 Jahre her...


----------



## Lam0r (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Razer Deathadder öffnen?!*

Das ist mir nicht entgangen. Aber danke für deine gut gemeinte Anmerkung.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Razer Deathadder öffnen?!*

Foren CSI hat eine Threadleiche gefunden.


----------

